# Sheldon inspired SS



## gutfiddle (Apr 27, 2006)

in honor/remembrance/tribute to Sheldon Brown I would like to build a single speed out of an old mountain bike i have laying around. Its nothing fancy just a 90's model Gary Fisher hardtail but would make an excellent commuter ride. Whats my first step before i go home and tear off all the cables and derailuers?


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

gutfiddle said:


> in honor/remembrance/tribute to Sheldon Brown I would like to build a single speed out of an old mountain bike i have laying around. Its nothing fancy just a 90's model Gary Fisher hardtail but would make an excellent commuter ride. Whats my first step before i go home and tear off all the cables and derailuers?


Buy a single speed conversion kit from Performance Bike.. It will have chain tensioner, spacers and a cogs.. Use your existing rear wheel with the spacers and cog.. 

Also buy some short stack chainring bolts so you can run one ring up front..

Check Sheldon's site for proper gear ratios...

You should be able to do it for $35.00 tops...


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Dave Hickey said:


> Buy a single speed conversion kit from Performance Bike.. It will have chain tensioner, spacers and a cogs.. Use your existing rear wheel with the spacers and cog..
> 
> Also buy some short stack chainring bolts so you can run one ring up front..
> 
> ...


Why? Wouldn't it be easier to just not shift and save the $$?


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

some considerations:

1) tensioning the chain. Most likely they're not slotted, fwd facing drops so you'll need a dedicated tensioner or derailer to keep the chain snug. You may even luck out with a gear choice that works with the current dropouts and doesn't require a tensioenr at all.

2) gear choice. figure out what you're working with; chainrings & cogs. Probably keep the middle ring (32ish)? Or the big ring? You can slide off the entire rear cassette and keep one dedicated cog, using spacers to take up the leftover space. SS kits with cog + spacers are cheap and easy to find.

first ride around in a set combo to determine whats comfortable to get around on, then strip it down to that pairing.

3) learn how to wheelie it. Chicks dig that. 



gutfiddle said:


> in honor/remembrance/tribute to Sheldon Brown I would like to build a single speed out of an old mountain bike i have laying around. Its nothing fancy just a 90's model Gary Fisher hardtail but would make an excellent commuter ride. Whats my first step before i go home and tear off all the cables and derailuers?


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> Why? Wouldn't it be easier to just not shift and save the $$?


you wasted your 33,000 post with that reply?


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Dave Hickey said:


> you wasted your 33,000 post with that reply?


beets!

//laste


----------



## gutfiddle (Apr 27, 2006)

yeah i had planned on using the middle ring and cog configuration or something close to that. i'm pretty sure it has vertical dropouts so i'll have to use a chain tensioner. I already have a rigid steel fork on it but want some of those sweet funky handlebars, any links to where i could find some?


----------



## VaughnA (Jun 3, 2003)

gutfiddle said:


> in honor/remembrance/tribute to Sheldon Brown I would like to build a single speed out of an old mountain bike i have laying around. Its nothing fancy just a 90's model Gary Fisher hardtail but would make an excellent commuter ride. Whats my first step before i go home and tear off all the cables and derailuers?


The first step to building any bicycle is to open a beer.


----------



## MIN in PDX (Nov 29, 2007)

I wouldn't bother with SS unless I could get away with not using a tensioner. 

What's the point? You now have one gear and the same complexity as before the conversion.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

gutfiddle said:


> I already have a rigid steel fork on it but want some of those sweet funky handlebars, any links to where i could find some?


mkay - which bars would those be? you're replying to yourself. ut:


----------



## rzims (Nov 15, 2005)

yes, FIRST open a beer.....then rip apart the bike....then figure out if you have all the parts you need.
Otherwise it's going to go way too smoothly and you won't have an excuse to finish the remainder of the beer 

on a serious note - I used a half-link chain and was able to eliminate the tensioner which made for a cleaner and easier install


----------



## gutfiddle (Apr 27, 2006)

Hollywood said:


> mkay - which bars would those be? you're replying to yourself. ut:


hmm i can't find any bars like the ones i'm thinking of, i think ppl refer to them as mustache bars? i'd like to look at different options


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

MIN in PDX said:


> I wouldn't bother with SS unless I could get away with not using a tensioner.
> 
> What's the point? You now have one gear and the same complexity as before the conversion.


+1...I don't get it either. Either get a bike made to be a SS or don't bother and just leave it in the gear you want.


----------



## MIN in PDX (Nov 29, 2007)

Sheldon would want you to have a White Industries ENO hub.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

MIN in PDX said:


> Sheldon would want you to have a White Industries ENO hub.


I have thought of getting one of those to convert my old Bianchi to fixed...think I can just use my existing crank (triple) and take off the big and small rings.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

gutfiddle said:


> hmm i can't find any bars like the ones i'm thinking of, i think ppl refer to them as mustache bars? i'd like to look at different options



any of these would make Sheldon proud

http://www.somafab.com/bars.html


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

Hollywood said:


> 3) learn how to wheelie it. Chicks dig that.


'specially backwards. Whoa! I think you can only do that on a fixed gear.

Never mind.


----------



## Val_Garou (Apr 30, 2002)

I would think that your _first _step would be to pay a visit to the Temple Of Sheldon:

http://sheldonbrown.com/singlespeed.html


----------



## onespeedbiker (May 28, 2007)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> Why? Wouldn't it be easier to just not shift and save the $$?


It's the chicken and pig concept. The no shifter is the chicken in a bacon and eggs breakfast. The pig is more committed.:wink: 

Brad


----------



## gutfiddle (Apr 27, 2006)

Dave Hickey said:


> any of these would make Sheldon proud
> 
> http://www.somafab.com/bars.html



YEAH! i like dis ones "Walker Racer Track Bar"


----------



## gutfiddle (Apr 27, 2006)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> I have thought of getting one of those to convert my old Bianchi to fixed...think I can just use my existing crank (triple) and take off the big and small rings.


Either get a bike made to be a fixie or don't bother and just leave it in the gear you want, hypocrit


----------



## bcyclist (Jun 16, 2007)

Dave Hickey said:


> Buy a single speed conversion kit from Performance Bike.. It will have chain tensioner, spacers and a cogs.. Use your existing rear wheel with the spacers and cog..
> 
> Also buy some short stack chainring bolts so you can run one ring up front..
> 
> ...


I have a road bike with shimano 105 triple crank and 9 speeds in the back. My right shift lever has failed. Rather than invest more money replacing the shifter and worn drivetrain parts, I'm considering switching to single speed. I commute high mileage on largely flat terrain, so maybe this would save me money in the long run.

Does the installation of the Performance Forte single speed kit require any changes to the front?
The cassette and rear derailleur would be removed, right? 
Is a single speed-specific chain necessary? (I have several new 9 speed chains that I bought on sale in the past.)

I'll probably end up letting a shop mechanic do the work.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

bcyclist said:


> I have a road bike with shimano 105 triple crank and 9 speeds in the back. My right shift lever has failed. Rather than invest more money replacing the shifter and worn drivetrain parts, I'm considering switching to single speed. I commute high mileage on largely flat terrain, so maybe this would save me money in the long run.
> 
> Does the installation of the Performance Forte single speed kit require any changes to the front?
> The cassette and rear derailleur would be removed, right?
> ...




if you want to really save $, just use your rear derailleur as a tensioner and the old chain


----------



## bcyclist (Jun 16, 2007)

FatTireFred said:


> if you want to really save $, just use your rear derailleur as a tensioner and the old chain


Thanks for the advice.
If the rear is switched to single speed, does it mean the front shifter should no longer be used? 

I imagine the chain is expected to be of a specific length, so it might screw things up?
I'll probably need to replace a front chainring since it's kind of worn. I'm trying to determine if I should replace more than the 52mm.


----------



## midlife_xs's (Jun 18, 2004)

_Does the installation of the Performance Forte single speed kit require any changes to the front?_
- It would be nice if you retain one chainring in front and one cog in the rear so it will be a single speed. 

_The cassette and rear derailleur would be removed, right? _
- yes that is where you install the spacers and the cog and replace the derraileur with the chain tensioner.

_Is a single speed-specific chain necessary? (I have several new 9 speed chains that I bought on sale in the past.)_- I've used an 8 speed chain and it does the job. I switched to a Single speed chain while heavy it also works.

_I'll probably end up letting a shop mechanic do the work._
- It is not really rocket science but you need tools to remove the cassette (chainwhip, socket cassette remover, a chain breaker to shorten the chain and a bottom bracket tool so you can remove the other chainrings you don't need. 

The tedious task is getting a good chainline (experimenting with spacers and visually spotting chainring and its alignment to cog), the rest are just bolt-ons. Your big chainrings should be the last to get worn out so it might still work and like Dave H said you need to buy BMX chainring fasteners as the original fasteners are meant for double chainrings.


----------



## Zero Signal (Feb 8, 2008)

I'm definitely looking forward to converting my 1996 Trek 930 mtn bike to SS. I'm probably going to play with the gear ratios a bit to get away with no tensioner if I can. I won't start this project until i get my new road bike all done.


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

I only say one thing:

Your chainrings need to be Biopace. 'nuff said.


----------



## Michelin Bicycle Tech (Nov 14, 2007)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> I have thought of getting one of those to convert my old Bianchi to fixed...think I can just use my existing crank (triple) and take off the big and small rings.


That is exactly what I did to make my Bianchi a Fixie and I have a bunch of miles on mine. I bought an ENO hub, threw a cog on there, and ran what I had. With my front crank, I only took off the small ring. I wanted to take off the big ring, but I didn't have the right sized bolts once I took it off so I kept it on. Who cares if it has a big ring on it. I am not going for weight savings or anything like that.


----------



## bcyclist (Jun 16, 2007)

Michelin Man said:


> That is exactly what I did to make my Bianchi a Fixie and I have a bunch of miles on mine. I bought an ENO hub, threw a cog on there, and ran what I had. With my front crank, I only took off the small ring. I wanted to take off the big ring, but I didn't have the right sized bolts once I took it off so I kept it on. Who cares if it has a big ring on it. I am not going for weight savings or anything like that.


So most people use the middle ring for their fixed/single speed bike?
I was actually going to use the big ring and ordered replacement for my old worn one.


----------



## Michelin Bicycle Tech (Nov 14, 2007)

bcyclist said:


> So most people use the middle ring for their fixed/single speed bike?
> I was actually going to use the big ring and ordered replacement for my old worn one.


I think the issue you might have using the big ring in the stock location is the chain line will be way off. Others might correct me here if I am wrong, but you might be able to stick the big chain ring in the spot where the middle ring goes and run it that way. MIGHT is the key word...


----------



## bcyclist (Jun 16, 2007)

Michelin Man said:


> I think the issue you might have using the big ring in the stock location is the chain line will be way off. Others might correct me here if I am wrong, but you might be able to stick the big chain ring in the spot where the middle ring goes and run it that way. MIGHT is the key word...


I THINK spacers can be installed to get the right chainline.. http://sheldonbrown.com/chainline.html#rear
The Performance single speed conversion kit comes with a bunch.

I usually use the 52 only now anyway. I figure the bigger rings are more durable too.


----------



## Michelin Bicycle Tech (Nov 14, 2007)

bcyclist said:


> I THINK spacers can be installed to get the right chainline.. http://sheldonbrown.com/chainline.html#rear
> The Performance single speed conversion kit comes with a bunch.
> 
> I usually use the 52 only now anyway. I figure the bigger rings are more durable too.


That could be a possibility, but not with that ENO hub that was mentioned earlier which is needed to make it fixed. That axle is from a regular hub that would allow you to freewheel. If you really want to check on the ENO hub and moving the spacing, you would need to check with them.


----------



## Zero Signal (Feb 8, 2008)

As per the original post, I went ahead and converted my Trek mtn bike to SS. With a little bit of fudging, I got a my favorite gear to work w/o a tensioner. The chainline won't be perfect until I put the big ring on the inside of the crank and I get a real SS cog. Right now I'm running a 9spd cassette cog so it's not entirely stable but it works and it's awesome  it makes the commute so much nicer, quieter, more efficient and worry free.

<a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/JSTennant/Stuff/photo#5185904221441823730"><img src="https://lh3.google.com/JSTennant/R_gIac49E_I/AAAAAAAAAVU/uoOQIQRl0NE/s800/trek_2.jpg" /></a>

<a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/JSTennant/Stuff/photo#5185904221441823714"><img src="https://lh3.google.com/JSTennant/R_gIac49E-I/AAAAAAAAAVM/F-Yl8FcdYmA/s800/trek_1.jpg" /></a>


----------



## midlife_xs's (Jun 18, 2004)

Zero Signal, good looking bike!
What size chainring and cog did you use?


----------



## Zero Signal (Feb 8, 2008)

42x15 so it's just under 70 gear inches with those tires. Kind of low but I can cruise at a nice 20mph on it. That was the gear I always used while it was geared. It just so happened it was just about the magic ratio for the chainstay (I ground the dropouts a tiny bit, I'm a cheater).


----------



## 10ae1203 (Jan 14, 2007)

Zero Signal, that's good lookin'. You should change the decal from singletrack to single<i>speed</i>.

I'm working on mine in a half-assed sort of way. I'm in for about $7 so far with single stack chainring bolts and a 1 1/4" copper coupler as a home made spacer. A shot of flat black makes the spacer look pretty ok.

I think I need to spend a couple more bucks on a regular cog, though. The cassette cog is sort of chattery,

edit for clarity


----------



## 10ae1203 (Jan 14, 2007)

A picture


----------



## bcyclist (Jun 16, 2007)

Just rode my newly converted single speed for the first time. (It uses the Performance Forte kit, a Sram pc1 chain, and the big ring on a triple crank.)
It felt fine (52x18 gear ratio), though it's not as fast on flats and downhills without the regular cassette where I can get to a smaller sprocket.

I'm curious... what sort of durability do you get from your single speed components?
How often do you have to change the chain and single sprocket?


----------

